# Elk Medicine....



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I just found out I drew my LE muzzy elk tag this year. I hunted deer with my muzzy many times but I haven't elk with it yet. So my question is what is a good recipe for elk medicine?

For deer I've been using the Hornady SST 250gr (sabot) with 100 grains of Triple 7 out of .50 cal. I plan to keep shots at 100 yds or less.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

This should help... I've also read a bunch of great reviews on the sabot you currently use with hunters using them on Elk.... This was an elk taken last fall and the forum is just a couple pages down from this post...

Here you are

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=37480


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Cool, thanks BigT. I saw Mike's post about the bull he killed but never saw the one you linked. Sounds like I'm already where I need to be.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use 300grn XTPs over 120grns Pyrodex RS. Accurate and it pokes big holes in one side and out the other. SST's are the newer higher BC versions of the XTPs and should work just as good. Eventually when I run out of XTP's I will switch over to SST... which at my current rate of 1 round per kill will mean another 25 years or so hehehehe

-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm pretty new to the muzzleloading deal, but I would think a 300 grain pill would do the trick. Sounds like the SST would be a great choice. I've been wanting to try the new FPB by Hornady sometime and I've heard pretty good reviews about them as well.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Your deer recipe would work just fine... but I'd step up to the 300 grain SST if it were my tag. No real need to go with any more than 100 grains of powder either (IMO).


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

bull- whatever you end up shooting, I hope it flies true. Good luck man! :O||:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure the SST would kill them just fine but like others have mentioned I would consider going to 300 grains for elk. I've heard a lot of stories about elk running away from muzzy shots and it's probably a combination of a few factors: First and foremost, poor hits. There is no substitute for good accuracy and an elk hit in the paunch likely won't go down no matter what you are using. Also muzzies don't have nearly the same energy that a centerfire rifle packs. I think hunters using a lighter load that they use with good success on deer (such as a 250) also could contribute somewhat. Loads that put the smackdown on deer might not have the same effectiveness on elk. If you want the ultimate in elk @$$ kicking ability may I suggest a 300 grain barnes expander. You'll pay a little more for them but the terminal performance you'll get on the bull of a lifetime could very well be worth it.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok I went to Cabela's last friday and bought 2 boxes of the 300gr SST. I have 3 rifles so I will take all 3 out and see how they fly out of them later this week. I got me a couple of bore snakes and a bottle of Windex too to hopefully make cleaning go a bit quicker. Range...here I come!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

sawsman said:


> bull- whatever you end up shooting, I hope it flies true. Good luck man! :O||:


Thanks saws, I'm like a like a girl getting ready for her first prom night! The day I learned I drew this tag some guy cut me off in traffic....I just waved and said, "peace be with you brother."


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Can I go to the prom with you? I put out....


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like I am going to have to chaperone.  :roll:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Can I go to the prom with you? I put out....


I'm not that kind of girl....at least that's what I'm saying on the outside.


----------



## wasatchsnowboarding (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been shooting the Barnes 290 gr TMZ with 130 gr of Triple 7 powder this summer. Looks like it should do the job. I'm going to try out the 290 gr TEZ to see if loading is any better. Anyone here ever used the Barnes bullets?


----------



## wasatchsnowboarding (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been shooting the Barnes 290 gr TMZ with 130 gr of Triple 7 powder this summer. Looks like it should do the job. I'm going to try out the 290 gr TEZ to see if loading is any better. Anyone here ever used the Barnes bullets?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Just got back from shooting my traditions pursuit 50 cal. I shot the Barnes spitfire T-EZ 250 gr. using 110 grains per volume of Blackhorn powder. I'm very impressed. Only shot 50 yards, but groups were all touching. Shot 9 rounds without cleaning. No problem. Could have shot more. Clean up was easy. Will go up to the range near home and site in for 100 yards.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I love Barnes bullets. They perform great in all of my muzzleloaders and they work like they should on game. I've shot half a dozen deer or so with Barnes bullets and they all dropped in their tracks. The bullets mushroom properly, which has been a question mark for me with some other brands. Plus, Barnes is a Utah company so buying their bullets feeds our local economy more than buying brands made elsewhere.


----------



## oakley07 (May 29, 2012)

I have a thompson center endeavor. and I have found the best load is 250 grain hornady sst with 110 grains of black horn 209. This has been a great load for deer with massive exit wounds. its exactly what I'm planning on using this year on elk.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

this bull was taken two years ago using 150 grains of b/p and a 290 grain power belt tipped him right upside down on one shot


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bull Mack!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Last year my brother shot 295 TC Shockwaves (Someone told me same as SSTs?) with 100 gr of Pyrodex Pellets behind it and brought down a good bull on his LE hunt with one shot. I think it is best to find what your gun shoots best and just practice practice practice.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

All i have ever used is power belts in 295 and 245 areo and hollow point with 100 grains of pyrodex for deer. I went to the 245 aero to get a little more speed as the 295 areo and hollow did not seem to penetrate like i wanted. It seemed as if the bullet was fragmenting before penetrating which resulting in long tracking jobs and very little blood. The 245s seemed to help but i am still not impressed. I have harvested several deer with this setup. I am making the switch to hornadys sst 300 gr.and 100 grains of pyrodex. I really liked the accuracy of the power belts thats why i went with them. In all of this i found that anything over 100 grains of powder is useless. It just fowls the gun more and adds more kick with no added result. Good luck on your hunt. My wife also drew a le muzzy tag for the wasatch region.


----------

